# New puppy due soon - but VERY confused on food!!!



## MendF (Apr 23, 2020)

We have a new fox red puppy due in a few weeks time so I have been reading up for a couple of days on all the different dry food options - but could really do with some help!

I have checked out the various nutritional rating websites and THINK I have narrowed my choices down to either...

*Orijen* (best rated 97% but produced by large corporation, imported and most expensive)
*Celtic Connection *(93% rating, mid price point, small company produced by animal physio but online ordering as no local stockists)
*Essential Estate Living *(same 93% rating and cheapest of the 3, but slightly worried after reading a few reviews?)

Please help - do you use or have experience of any of these feeds? ...any advice very much appreciated!!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

To add to your confusion I would say continue to feed whatever the breeder has been feeding for a few weeks and gradually transition and then be guided by your dog, its condition and its poo. There is no one food which suits all dogs and it really is a case of finding the best food for each dog. 

My cockapoo has pancreatitis so is on a whole mix of different foods which combine to keep her well.

My lab cross has Millies Wolfheart which suits her very well 

All three foods look good foods but they may not suit your pup so small bags to try (and some cockapoos are fussy and may not like the foods which is another important consideration)


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

My pup is now one and it took me about 7 months to find a food he was happy eating for any length of time. I must have tried at least 6 different kibbles. He settled on Eden semi moist which he loves. It’s trial an error.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

I couldn't get mine to eat kibble without mixing it with some wet food. Even then he would eat all the wet food and leave the kibble. I now only feed him wet as it was wasting so much food. I would feed your pup what the breeder gives you and then take it from there. Every dog has different tastes and some can't tolerate certain foods.


----------

